# snow pups



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

does your hav(s) like :smow: show us some pics please


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo loves the cold and the snow!!!!


----------



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

skosh loves the :smow: and he is so funny


----------

